# Cyclops lesion & menisectomy



## coders_rock! (Apr 10, 2013)

I would like assistance with the CPT codes for:

- Menisectomy removed manually?
- Excision of cyclops lesion from the anterior portion of the knee?

I coded as 29888 & 29881 but I have no justification for not actually doing an anterior cruciate ligament repair to use the 29888. Please help...

Thank you in advance...


----------



## scooter1 (Apr 11, 2013)

An often overlooked code is 29884 Arthroscopy, knee, surgical; with lysis of adhesions, with or without manipulation (separate procedure), which may be assigned for excision of fibrosis/adhesions/scar due to previous procedures or injuries. Debridement of cyclops lesions after total knee replacement(s) is a common condition for which arthroscopic lysis of adhesions is performed. Code 29884 is considered to be included in any other major arthroscopic procedure performed in the knee, regardless of whether it is performed in a separate compartment


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 11, 2013)

coders_rock! said:


> I would like assistance with the CPT codes for:
> 
> - Menisectomy removed manually?
> - Excision of cyclops lesion from the anterior portion of the knee?
> ...



Cyclops lesion removal (on ACL) is unlisted 29999. Most carriers will not pay when done with other procedures. You should since it is in the patellofemoral compartment. I would bill out and appeal the denial.


----------

